# A watch



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

It's me, again 
Ninov Custom Watches.
This time it's a hand engraved 316L Stainless Steel Watch
Sapphire crystal on top and back
Custom dial
Custom 45mm case
Hand Engraved by Anton Marinov (from Bulgaria) - https://www.facebook.com/anmarinov
ETA 2824-2 Top Grade


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

its beautiful


----------



## CFI care (Jul 31, 2011)

its beautiful


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

very impressive, great step forvard


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Really nice ... Remembers in Brequet ... the really expensive masterpieces


----------



## Tanguero (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

A watch that is Art.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Very nice.
But 45mm... it's too big for a lot of people.


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

45 is excellent for me. Also i needed bigger case for that project because of the engraving. If the case was smaller the engraving will be not that visible.


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

ohhhhhh so gooood
love your case 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

View attachment 12620517


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

Quick wristshot
View attachment 12620519


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

That is amazing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice, the design is balanced and coherent. But (IMO) 45mm seems quite too big for this kind of watch, 40/42 mm would be a lot better.


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow. I agree that 45 is a bit too big, especially for a dressy watch like this.


----------



## Chronograph1987 (Apr 2, 2018)

Remembers in Patek Philippe with the engraved case, beautiful job.


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

i truly have a thing for pocket sized watch, also the design of this watch is mind blowing


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)

Some new pictures


----------



## DrFrancky (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## spliffsperlunk (Feb 11, 2015)

I gotta say that really is beautiful , not only the case work but the watch face design too.


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Very nice work, like!


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gorgeous. What tool did you use to do the engraving?


----------



## MrAaro (Aug 14, 2018)

Wooow, that is a beautiful design! And that engraving is incredible


----------

